# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Tháng 4 đến Thái đón Tết Té Nước Songkran - Du lịch Thái Lan

## hangnt

*Người Thái Lan gọi ngày Tết cổ truyền mừng năm mới là Songkran. Ngày Tết được tổ chức từ ngày 13-15/4 để đón năm mới. Lễ hội té nước chính là Nguyên Đán theo lịch Thái, bởi vì theo lịch Thái, năm mới tính từ tháng 6.* 


Đây là thời điểm người Thái tỏ lòng kính trọng với Đức Phật, dọn dẹp nhà cửa, té nước vào người cao tuổi nhằm tỏ lòng tôn kính. Trong thời gian diễn ra lễ hội, nhiều cuộc diễu hành, thi sắc đẹp được tổ chức. Đặc biệt, trong tết Songkran, người dân sẽ té nước lên nhau bằng xô, súng phun nước, bóng... những người càng được té nhiều nước càng may mắn.

Người dân Thái Lan dành 2 ngày để chuẩn bị cho Tết Songkran. 

Wan Sungkharn Long - ngày này được dành để dọn dẹp nhà cửa và rũ bỏ những cái cũ. 

Wan Nao - ngày dành riêng để chuẩn bị đồ ăn trong những ngày lễ sắp tới. Theo tập tục, người dân sẽ tới bờ sông và thi nhau dựng các ngôi chùa bằng cát, mỗi hạt cát sẽ cuốn đi một tội lỗi. Ngày Wan Nao tương tự như ngày 30 của Tết cổ truyền Việt Nam. 

Sau những công việc chuẩn bị cho tết, Wan Payawan là ngày đầu tiên của năm mới. Mở đầu là một số nghi lễ trên chùa vào lúc sáng sớm, người dân sẽ cúng đồ ăn và quần áo. Còn tại nhà, các bức ảnh của Đức Phật sẽ được lau và vẩy nước thơm. Wan Payawan cũng là ngày bắt đầu của lễ hội té nước.


Cuối cùng là ngày Wan Parg-bpee - ngày để cầu nguyện, tưởng nhớ người già và tổ tiên và rắc nước thiêng.

Tuy nhiên, những lễ hội trên chỉ là cơ bản vì mỗi vùng lại có tập tục khác nhau. Một số nơi lưu truyền những sự tích khác nhau về ngày lễ. Theo thường lệ, thủ đô Bangkok là nơi tổ chức các hoạt động chào mừng lớn nhất.



Ngoài ra, người ta còn nấu các món ăn truyền thống và mặc các trang phục nhiều màu sắc.


Không chỉ hòa mình vào lễ Tết cổ truyền của dân bản xứ, du khách đến Thái dịp này còn được chiêm ngưỡng thắng cảnh nổi tiếng như Hoàng Cung, chùa Phật Ngọc với các kiểu kiến trúc độc đáo, vườn thú thiên nhiên nổi tiếng Safari World. Hoặc du ngoạn đảo san hô bằng tàu cao tốc, tự do tắm biển và tham gia các môn thể thao dưới nước tại Pattaya, thưởng thức chương trình ca múa nhạc truyền thống Alangkarn, Tiffany’s do các diễn viên nam đã giải phẫu thành nữ biểu diễn…



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$)* - *HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Thái Lan* - *tour du lich Thai Lan*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào *du lịch Thái Lan* - *du lich Thai Lan*

----------

